# The Joys of Winter Diving!



## DeepSeaDan (Dec 7, 2018)

Seasonal Greetings Hunters / Collectors!

Was out yesterday for a couple of polar plunges, without much to show for it, but a few weeks back I had a productive dive, with this very-mint beer being the highlight find:




After a wonderful day of polar diving, what better way to salute the day, than to enjoy an ice cold beer, in a cut-down old quart bottle!



Sorry about the sidewaysness of these pics, couldn't figure out how to straighten them! Ah well, Merry Christmas to all, and to all, may you find the finds of your life in 2019!

Best Fishes,
DSD


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 7, 2018)

Oh wow, I have a hard time imagining getting into the water at all in this weather, but that sure is a nice beer to show for it!


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Dec 7, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Oh wow, I have a hard time imagining getting into the water at all in this weather, but that sure is a nice beer to show for it!



Modern equipment makes it pretty tolerable; the hard part is getting out and getting inside your vehicle before you turn into a divercicle!



DSD


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 7, 2018)

Neat, a plate-mould on a crown-top. Very swell!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 7, 2018)

That thing is sparkly!


----------



## RCO (Dec 8, 2018)

were already deep into winter here ( snow everywhere and freezing cold ) , I couldn't imagine diving this time of year


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 8, 2018)

I agree with RCO. It's way too cold out already. Two weeks until winter begins and I'm sick of it. But I dive wet.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Dec 9, 2018)

blobbottlebob said:


> I agree with RCO. It's way too cold out already. Two weeks until winter begins and I'm sick of it. But I dive wet.
> View attachment 186050



B3, I would certainly agree that wet & winter are incompatible; I'm fortunate to have a bottle buddy that is just as keen as I am to keep-in-the-deeps as much as possible...



With proper thermals, we typically run :80 dives x2 for a dive day. Though chilled somewhat at the end of the day, a nice, hot, rum toddy will rewarm the core!

Best,
DSD


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 9, 2018)

Nice! Hope you get some great stuff.


----------



## willong (Dec 12, 2018)

DeepSeaDan said:


> B3, I would certainly agree that wet & winter are incompatible; I'm fortunate to have a bottle buddy that is just as keen as I am to keep-in-the-deeps as much as possible...
> 
> View attachment 186065
> 
> ...





That's why I like the "Digging and Finding" forum--it's great vicarious adventure!  A less than modest income, together with ears and sinuses that didn't want to equalize at even 12' when free diving, kept me from pursuing SCUBA. Thank you, to all the bottle hunters who share their adventures here, especially the divers.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi DeepSea Dan, Merry Xmass. Nice to see others diving this time of year. Do you dive with a drysuit? I used to but have switched back to a 8mm waterproof wetsuit, wetsuit socks, waterproof booties and mitts. I try to start w super warm mitts and boots and pick fast moving rivers to keep me moving down there to stay warm. I also drink lots of coffee and water before the dive just in case I have to warm the suit from the inside while diving( if ya know what I mean ;  ).  My battery on my console is dead so I have not been able to get a temp but its cold here in Maine. Cheers mate and safe dives in the New Year!


----------

